# Pioneer sp-c22 center channel speaker



## jodavis (Aug 26, 2014)

I am considering using two Pioneer sp-c22 center channel speakers as my L-R setup.
The added advantage of the extra mid-range/woofer speaker per side appeals to me.
Presumably the speakers are the same as in the other models. 
Size is of no concern to me.
My questions are there any downsides to this set-up and is there any frequency contouring done to the center channel model.
I would appreciate any valid info.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

jodavis said:


> I am considering using two Pioneer sp-c22 center channel speakers as my L-R setup.
> The added advantage of the extra mid-range/woofer speaker per side appeals to me.
> Presumably the speakers are the same as in the other models.
> Size is of no concern to me.
> ...


The downside is that such horizontal WTW centers have irregular dispersion and that is why you (almost) never see any "normal" speakers with horizontally-arrayed drivers. IMHO, not recommended.


----------



## jodavis (Aug 26, 2014)

I was going to use them vertically which (speaker alignment) would make them like a lot of other speaker configurations. Would that still be an issue?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

jodavis said:


> I was going to use them vertically which (speaker alignment) would make them like a lot of other speaker configurations. Would that still be an issue?


In theory, no. In practice, I have no idea.


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

Usually MTM speaker are designed to be horizontal or vertical depending on the speaker position and crossover. You cannot really turn them around but you may still try it if you already own one center channel because some speaker design might be more forgiving. Also MTM horizontal center channel are supposed to not sound as good as MT vertical center channel because the two mid speaker cancel each other the further away you sit from the center of the speaker axis which is usually not an issue with vertical alignement because you alway sit at the same height so you are always on the right axis. I cannot really explain you why because it is out of my knowledge. I do know that my MTM center sound fine but I usually sit only 15 degree maximum on each side.


----------



## jodavis (Aug 26, 2014)

I really appreciate the responses to my questions.
I am not a audio beginner and have tried to research this arrangement but have had no luck.
Contacted Pioneer with this question with little success as who ever is on their help desk did not understand the question.
The speaker alignment (when placed vertically) in the SP-C22 is similar to the "D'Appolito" configuration with equal spacing between mid range-woofer/tweeter/mid range-woofer.
What isn't clear to me is if frequency contouring is applied when it is used strictly as a center channel to deal with its intended use.
The reason for my inquiry was to use a pair of these as computer speakers in a near field location.
Clearly I have been immensely impressed with the achievements that this budget line have provided to those with tight budgets.
In my case the only way I will know is to do it.
Again, I appreciate the responses to help me through this.


----------

